# How often to clean droppings/enlosure?



## forexjoustar (Jan 22, 2021)

Hey guys,

I am new to mantises, got my first one 3 weeks ago at L2, hes still really small but he is getting there. Super cute little creature. My question is, how often should one clean out the enclosure. I've never heard of anyone mentioning this ever, I can see that the Mantis drops some serious dumps, as there are little black dots all over the tissue.


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Jan 22, 2021)

Every 2 weeks. That’s what I do.


----------

